# My Intro



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Whats up everyone my name is Nick....Living it up in sunny Miami  I'm a 30yr old male who has a good established business in real estate. Moved here as a kid when I was about 12. From 22 till I was about 28 I lived all over the states but I just cant seem to find a place better than south FL. Anywho...as I post I'll give you my cycle exp etc etc. Just wanted to say hi to you all 

Laters, Nick


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ollieolson99* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM the best damn forum around.


----------



## bryanofcwa (Aug 20, 2011)

whats up...welcome


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Nick


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to ironmag


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## agababryn (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## squigader (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome dude!


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## agababryn (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to Im ...Nick


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board Nick


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

hello


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome man


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome Nick! It's starting to get cold up here in Canada (time for fall jackets now), so I think I'm a little jealous of anyone who lives in Florida


----------

